# Skinny dipping for DaninVan (warning: Nudity)



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, it's those pesky bamboo forks again. In response to my post about Strange Ideas Lurking in Kitchen Cabinets Dan (DaninVan) said, "By the way those bamboo forks are the makings of stick figures...I think if they're steamed or soaked they could be formed into different postures?"

I too thought they looked like stick figures when I first started playing around with them but was focused on another use. Dan's comment stuck in my head and kept rattling around in there (lots of empty space for it). The only way to clear my head was to test his concept. 

So, Dan, here's the answer to the question. I wasn't able to bend them even after boiling in water for an hour, so I had to resort to cut and glue. This is for you. :lol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good one Oliver.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Please!!!
somebuddy get Dan a sammich...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> So, Dan, here's the answer to the question. I wasn't able to bend them even after boiling in water for an hour, so I had to resort to cut and glue. This is for you. :lol:


steam them in white distilled vinegar or ammonia...
outside of course...
the fumes can be *most unkind* to you...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I knew before I even opened the thread I was going to be disappointed lol 
Good one Oliver

Btw is her sister single


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok I knew before I even opened the thread I was going to be disappointed lol
> Good one Oliver
> 
> Btw is her sister single


I am confused rain man said it was a good one but was disappointed


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

paduke said:


> I am confused rain man said it was a good one but was disappointed


Hey I confuse myself sometimes (I may have multiple personality disorder ) 
Or multiple router buying for no apparent reason disorder


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oliver is at it again.... Thinking of course.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Whatafox! Built like bamboo hut...
Oliver, you shouldn't have...no really, you shouldn't have. LOL

I've been bamboozled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Whatafox! Built like bamboo hut...
> Oliver, you shouldn't have...no really, you shouldn't have. LOL
> 
> I've been bamboozled.


warn me the next time...
took better than hour to get off of the floor...

wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't using a tall bar stool...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll be here all week, Folks! Try the veal...


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

You DO know how to get people to look at your posts, don't you!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

How can you get skinny dipping without nudity???????
Reminds me of a sign on the kiosk on a college campus: SEX! Now that I have your attention, there will be a meeting for those interested in starting a poetry club.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oliver, you are one sick puppy.

And I am so glad you post your projects.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> Well, it's those pesky bamboo forks again. In response to my post about Strange Ideas Lurking in Kitchen Cabinets Dan (DaninVan) said, "By the way those bamboo forks are the makings of stick figures...I think if they're steamed or soaked they could be formed into different postures?"
> 
> I too thought they looked like stick figures when I first started playing around with them but was focused on another use. Dan's comment stuck in my head and kept rattling around in there (lots of empty space for it). The only way to clear my head was to test his concept.
> 
> So, Dan, here's the answer to the question. I wasn't able to bend them even after boiling in water for an hour, so I had to resort to cut and glue. This is for you. :lol:


your posts will have to go through a moderator Oliver, if you don't clean them up. N


----------

